# Blue hair is love



## MzEmo (Mar 14, 2007)

I dyed my hair on sunday then i dyed it even bluer on monday. i love this color. its much more brighter in person. the pictures wash out the colors a lot. what do u guys think?


----------



## amoona (Mar 14, 2007)

oooo did u do that by yourself?! i really wanted to do something like that but i'm scared as hell to do it on my own haha.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 14, 2007)

wow! i think it looks great! i love it.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks AWESOME. *its love*


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 15, 2007)

OOOH!


That is pretty! I like how the black and blue contrast.


It makes me miss my turquoise :[...​


----------



## n_c (Mar 15, 2007)

I LOVE it...u did such a good job!


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_oooo did u do that by yourself?! i really wanted to do something like that but i'm scared as hell to do it on my own haha._

 
i tried it once before but when i finished bleaching my hair i chickened out and dyed it back to black. but now i finally have the guts to do it and it turned out well.


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 15, 2007)

ooh i love it!!  i want streaks too but I've haven't been brave enough yet.  what kind of bleach did you use?

btw. i love your underoath poster in the background!!  i saw them last fall.  they're touring again with taking back sunday...did you see that show?  I know they're only opening for them, so i'm still debating to see if it's worth it.


----------



## jenii (Mar 15, 2007)

Heehee, my blue streaks are the same color! Yay, us!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 15, 2007)

Beautiful!! I *love* that color!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 16, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## msmack (Mar 16, 2007)

I am curious too on which bleach you used? I have tried and tired again to get my hair white blonde enough to make the blue show up BLUE, and not green. No success. PLMK!

p.s. looks awesome!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Sahne (Mar 16, 2007)

The color is great! It looks really nice...
btw: I dyed parts of my hair pink today, I'm so happy!


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I am curious too on which bleach you used? I have tried and tired again to get my hair white blonde enough to make the blue show up BLUE, and not green. No success. PLMK!

p.s. looks awesome!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_ooh i love it!!  i want streaks too but I've haven't been brave enough yet.  what kind of bleach did you use?

btw. i love your underoath poster in the background!!  i saw them last fall.  they're touring again with taking back sunday...did you see that show?  I know they're only opening for them, so i'm still debating to see if it's worth it._

 
hehe thanks. my bleach is Raw Whiteout Bleach Kit from Hot Topic. i wanna see UO but my mom is like saying no =[ i just saw them at warped tour '06 but theyre amazing.


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sahne* 

 
_The color is great! It looks really nice...
btw: I dyed parts of my hair pink today, I'm so happy!_

 
Congrats! it hink im gonan dye it pink next time.


----------

